

FundersClub’s New “Partnerships” Let You Start a Venture Capital Fund - snowmaker
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/fundersclub-partnerships

======
peter_l_downs
63 points, submitted 8 hours ago, but no comments? My 2¢: looks interesting
but I'm definitely not the target audience (not an accredited investor, for
one thing.) Can anyone in that demographic speak to whether or not this looks
favorable compared to AngelList's Syndicates [0] (the competitor mentioned in
the article) or any other existing alternatives?

[0]: [https://angel.co/syndicates](https://angel.co/syndicates)

